# Quick Set Date



## dtc2 (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm guessing this phrase is very self explanitary but what makes this function quick set ?

what do you have to do to set the date on a watch that doesn't have a quick set date ?


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

There are various methods of quick-set ranging from moving the hour hand between 9 and 3 to pulling the crown fully out repeatedly until the correct date is shown (there are other methods) Otherwise it is adjust the time past 12 twice to move one day ahead.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Quick set means that you can change the date via a crown position ie pull it out one stop and then you can advance the date by turning the crown...... On a non quick set movement 1960s or earlier usually, you have to rotate the hands over the 24hr span to advance the date, although you can sometimes fool the mechanism by advancing between the 10 and 2 hours until it trips then move them back to 10 again then advancing to 2 again and this will also turn the wheel over ... Not all movements can do this though....

Some movements like the Seiko 6139 quickset the day date by pressing in the crown.....


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Quick set means that you can change the date via a crown position


...or via a button like on the MegaQuartz.

The Dynotron movements are pretty amazing. There's no crown position or button but you only have the wind the hands back-and-forth between 11:45pm and 12:01 to repeated change the date.

Quick set date on radio controlled watches is probably the best







.


----------



## dtc2 (Mar 7, 2010)

jasonm said:


> Quick set means that you can change the date via a crown position ie pull it out one stop and then you can advance the date by turning the crown...... On a non quick set movement 1960s or earlier usually, you have to rotate the hands over the 24hr span to advance the date, although you can sometimes fool the mechanism by advancing between the 10 and 2 hours until it trips then move them back to 10 again then advancing to 2 again and this will also turn the wheel over ... Not all movements can do this though....
> 
> Some movements like the Seiko 6139 quickset the day date by pressing in the crown.....


thats kind of what I expected so with this in mind you would realy want to start an idle auto when the date in the right date or only a couple of days late. Having to wind the time forward for nearly 30 days would ber a hassle and I guess could eventually stress the movement if done regulary ?


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

if you want to rotate auto watches without quickset date features then buy a watch winder. I can go weeks inbetween wearing them and only have to adjust the time slightly


----------



## dtc2 (Mar 7, 2010)

scottswatches said:


> if you want to rotate auto watches without quickset date features then buy a watch winder. I can go weeks inbetween wearing them and only have to adjust the time slightly


all my watches (which isn't that many) do have the quick set date feature. They are all relatively modern. The oldest being from the mid 90s and rest 2000 onwards.

would it be safe to back wind them if the date was one or two days ahead of where it needed to be ? My guess would be yes as the mechanism is disengaged but am I missing something with that thought ?


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

I have a Seamaster 30 which quicksets by pulling the crown, not pushing, which always requires much faith in the movements ability to hold onto the stem 

The other quickset I like is the Seiko 6138, where the crown is pulled out one click, then turned one way to adjust the day and the other to adjust the date. The 6139 can be a sod if it's in need of a service as you have to push half in to adjust the day, then all the way in to set the date. Can be quite fiddly, and I sometimes feel it would be easier to wait for the right day/date combination to come around 

Anyway, that's a deviation from the original question of "what is quickset" into "Quickset's I have loved". I make no apologies for this as a) the original question has been answered in some detail and B) I'm getting old and allowed to wander off at random to happier times


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

Dick Browne said:


> Anyway, that's a deviation from the original question of "what is quickset" into "Quickset's I have loved". I make no apologies for this as a) the original question has been answered in some detail and B) I'm getting old and allowed to wander off at random to happier times


The quickest date set I have is a Citizen Eco-Drive Perpetual Calender, which once set up adjusts the date for each month automatically and accounts for leap years too!

I have some 1970's watches that have a quickset date facility and others that don't, which is a bit of a pain :thumbsdown:.

I can wander off even further as I'm even older







:lazy2:.


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

Defender said:


> Dick Browne said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway, that's a deviation from the original question of "what is quickset" into "Quickset's I have loved". I make no apologies for this as a) the original question has been answered in some detail and B) I'm getting old and allowed to wander off at random to happier times
> ...


<mither> At the risk of thread hijack, and bearing in mind the whole wandering thing, you going tomorrow?


----------

